# [¡¡TODO TODO!!] Violación de segmento (SOLUCIONADO)

## sirope

HoLa, 

Este chico me está molestando de nuevo..

Devuelve violación de segmento cada vez que quiere.. A veces lo hizo al iniciar K3B, otras con kdeinit, ahora con loadkeys, de vez en cuando en CUPS, una que otra con acpid... Es una sorpresa para mi encender el ordenador y descubrir que es lo que fallará.. Todos estos errores en 3 formateos diferentes...

Mi emerge --info:

```
Gentoo administrador # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 07 Dec 2007 18:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--color=y"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ "

LANG="es_SV.utf8"

LC_ALL="es_SV.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa arts bash-completion bitmap-fonts cdr cli codecs cracklib crypt cups dbus divx divx4linux dvd dvdread gif gimp glitz gpm hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf png pppd qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl svg symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Y mi fstab:

```
#vim /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>            <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

/dev/hda1               /boot                   ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/hda2               none                    swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda3               /                       ext3            noatime                 1 1

/dev/hda4               /home                   ext3            noatime                 1 2

shm                     /dev/shm                tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

Fsck chequea el ext3 cada vez que quiere y nunca lo he evitado..

¿Que será?

Salu2Last edited by sirope on Sat Jan 12, 2008 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

Pásale un memtest86 por si hubiera problemas de memoria.

----------

## i92guboj

Chequea memoria y temperatura de la cpu. Y ten en cuenta que ni siquiera memtest86+ es infalible, con eso quiero decir que si dispones de un módulo de memoria sano en otro equipo hagas un intercambio y veas si mejora algo.

----------

## sirope

La temperatura está bien, he corrido el memtest86 y halló 7 errores.. De momento todo bien..

Gracias, 

Salu2   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

Si el memtest86+ ha encontrado errores, ÉSE es el problema.

1- Comprueba que los ajustes de la RAM (velocidda, voltaje, timings) sean correctos. Si no lo son pueden producirse errores.

2- Si todos los ajustes de la RAM son correctos, entonces tienes un módulo de RAM defectuoso, o al menos dos módulos instalados que son incompatibles entre sí. Prueábalos de uno en uno y, si persisten los errores con alguno de ellos, cámbialo.

----------

## sirope

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Si el memtest86+ ha encontrado errores, ÉSE es el problema.
> 
> 1- Comprueba que los ajustes de la RAM (velocidda, voltaje, timings) sean correctos. Si no lo son pueden producirse errores.
> 
> 2- Si todos los ajustes de la RAM son correctos, entonces tienes un módulo de RAM defectuoso, o al menos dos módulos instalados que son incompatibles entre sí. Prueábalos de uno en uno y, si persisten los errores con alguno de ellos, cámbialo.

 

Exacto, desde hace rato hago pruebas con el primero de 2 módulos.. Será ahora probar el segundo.

Salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si una de las memorias está rota realmente, tal vez te venga bien esto

Salud!

*EDITO* La guia tiene fecha de 9 de abril de 2007, al dia de la fecha, todavía estoy usando un modulo de memoria de 512Mb "roto" en una pc sin problemas...

----------

## sirope

Gracias, justo ahora pensaba si podría haber una forma de recuperarla o me la comía con limón y sal.

Sólo creo que gentoo-sources-2.6.23 no incluye el parche.. No lo encuentro    :Shocked: 

Salu2

----------

## pacho2

¿y todas esas LDFLAGS? es muy probable que ahí este el problema (no seguro, pero sí bastante probable  :Wink: )

Lo más recomendable (salvo que estés dispuesto a atenerte a las consecuencias) es no especificar LDFLAGS (hay muchos hilos en los foros sobre ello)

La pega es que es posible que, tras quitarlas, tengas que hacer un "emerge -e world", aunque si alguien conoce una mejor solución...  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## achaw

Puede ser, son LDFLAGS agresivas, yo las estuve usando un largo rato (y en ~x86) y sin problemas. Asi que igualmente, no vendria mal una prueba.

Saludos

----------

## sirope

Podría ser el porqué siempre sucede en Gentoo y en ninguna otra distro, aunque desde que cambié el módulo no ha vuelto a suceder.

Salu2

----------

